# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Narscisme(NPS) - Artikels

## Leontien

Alhoewel de term Narcisme vaak gebruikt wordt voor een gezond of ietwat groot gevoel voor eigenliefde is het tevens de term voor een narcistische persoonlijkheidsstoornis (NPS). Een en ander is enigszins verwarrend en daarnaast lopen de termen Narcisme en Narcisisme (daar de term zijn oorsprong vindt in de extreem ijdele Narcissus uit de Griekse oudheid) nog eens door elkaar heen. Bij NPS is er sprake van ongezonde zelfliefde, die zelfs kan overgaan in grootheidsfantasieën met een overdreven drang bewonderd te worden. De NPS ontstaat vaak in de puberteit en veroorzaakt een gebrek aan vermogen zich in te leven in anderen. Helaas verdwijnt NPS niet bij het volwassen worden. Daarnaast kennen we juist de in zichzelf gekeerde gevoelige narcist, die zich juist voortdurend op anderen richt om kritiek ten koste van alles te voorkomen. In beide gevallen bestaat het probleem van de NPS in het omgaan met de zelfliefde en eigenwaarde, alleen gaan beiden er juist heel anders mee om.

*KENMERKEN*

* Zichzelf de hemel in prijzen en belangrijk voelen, het overdrijven van eigen kunnen, zodat anderen zien hoe goed hij of zij is, zonder dat de werkelijkheid hier reden toe geeft.* Altijd bezig met beelden over de ideale relatie, groot succes, macht, opvallen in schoonheid.
* Overtuigd van hoe uniek en speciaal hij/zij is en overtuigd dat slechts enkelen hem of haar begrijpen. Bij voorkeur zijn die enkelen mensen met een bepaalde rang of status waar de narcist graag bij zou willen horen.
* Eist overdreven bewondering van de omgeving.
* Is bereid anderen te gebruiken om zijn of haar doel te bereiken.
* Is ervan overtuigd dat er voor hem of haar voorrechten zijn en dat anderen altijd rekening houden met zijn of haar verwachtingen.
* Een tekort aan inlevingsvermogen, daar erkenning van gevoelens van anderen niet mogelijk is voor de narcist.
* Hooghartige houding en handelswijze.
* Is vaak jaloers en denkt dat anderen dat zijn op hem of haar.


*OORZAKEN*

Aangenomen wordt dat het ontstaan van narcisme veelal plaats vindt in de adolescentie, mede veroorzaakt door een gebrek aan inlevingsvermogen van ouders en omgeving. Doordat deze ad hoc reageren op situaties ontstaat bij het kind een gebrek aan de reacties waar deze behoefte aan heeft, wat resulteert in een uiteenvallend zelfbeeld. Vaak wordt ook gewezen op overeenkomsten met de borderline persoonlijkheidsstoornis, omdat in beide gevallen een probleem is ontstaan met zelfbeeld. Het verschil ligt erin, dat bij NPS de persoonlijkheid verkeerd wordt bekeken, terwijl bij BPS er juist vaak een afstand wordt geschapen tot de eigen persoonlijkheid.

*BEHANDELINGEN*

Het breedste draagvlak lijkt hier te bestaan voor een psychotherapeutische aanpak, waarbij het belangrijk is dat de therapeut zich in weet te leven in de patiënt. Dit is in het geval van de NPS-patiënt erg afhankelijk van zijn beeld over de therapeut en het kan dus zijn dat er een aantal maal gewisseld moet worden van therapeut, zodat er voor de patiënt iemand wordt gevonden, die toegelaten wordt tot zijn wereld en waarbij de patiënt het gevoel heeft begrepen te worden. 



Bron: www.hetthuishonk.nl

----------


## Nora

Jeetje, als ik dit lees lijkt het net of ik over mijn moeder lees. Dan wel de narcist die zich op anderen richt. De artsen hebben gezegd dat ze bordeline heeft, maar is dit dan een vorm ervan? Maar mijn moeder heeft twee gezichten. Ze kan namenlijk heel inlevend zijn of overkomen naar mensen waar ze weinig mee te maken heeft. Bij mensen die dichtbij haar staan verdwijnt de inleving en is ze op zichzelf gericht. Dit is vervelend als je haar dochter bent zoals ik en mijn zus. Ze verwacht inderdaad dat wij constant met haar bezig zijn, negatief of positief. Argwanend kan ik niet terug vinden in de tekst, alleen dan in de jaloersheid. Ze wil namenlijk bij elk gesprek aanwezig zijn, want stel je voor dat we over haar roddelen. Ze denkt inderdaad dat vooral vrouwen jaloers zijn op haar, terwijl ik uit haar verhaal hoor dat het andersom is. Ze heeft al tal van therapien gehad, maar het lijkt niet echt te werken. We hopen op het beste.

----------


## Wanne

Toevallig was ik juist bezig met een onderzoek naar de narcistische persoonlijkheidsstoornis toen ik dit las. Ik zal een samenvatting geven van de informatie die ik tot nu toe voor je heb. 

misschien krijg je hierdoor wat meer houvast. mag ik je vragen meer te vertellen over je moeder? en dan over het leven met haar?

als je het niet kan of moeilijk vind, doe het dan niet!

alvast hartelijk dank! en mocht je vragen hebben, zeg het gerust!

groetjes Wanne


*Narcistische persoonlijkheidsstoornis*


_DSM-IV-TR criteria_
Een diepgaand patroon van grootheidsgevoelens (in fantasie of gedrag), behoefte aan bewondering en gebrek aan empathie, beginnend in vroege volwassenheid en tot uiting komend in diverse situaties zoals blijkt uit vijf (of meer) van de volgende:
•	Heeft een opgeblazen gevoel van eigen belangrijkheid (bijvoorbeeld overdrijft eigen prestaties en talenten, verwacht als superieur erkend te worden zonder de erbij horende prestaties)
•	Is gepreoccupeerd met fantasieën over onbeperkte successen, macht, genialiteit, schoonheid, of ideale liefde 
•	Gelooft dat hij of zij "heel speciaal" en uniek is alleen begrepen kan worden door, of hoort om te gaan, met andere heel speciale mensen of mensen (of instellingen) een hoge status
•	Verlangt buitensporige bewondering
•	Heeft een gevoel bijzondere rechten te hebben, dat wil zeggen onredelijke verwachting van een uitzonderlijk welwillende behandeling of een automatisch meegaan met zijn of haar verwachtingen
•	Exploiteert anderen (dat wil zeggen maakt misbruik van anderen om zijn of haar eigen doeleinden te bereiken)
•	Heeft gebrek aan empathie (invoelend vermogen): is niet bereid de gevoelens en behoeften van anderen te of zich ermee te vereenzelvigen
•	Is vaak afgunstig of meent dat anderen op hem of haar afgunstig zijn
•	Is arrogant of toont hooghartig gedrag of houdingen
Naar schatting lijdt 0,7-1% van de bevolking aan NPS. De aandoening komt in meerderheid voor bij mannen (50-75% volgens het DSM-IV).

_Kenmerken_
Narcisme is een term waar een bepaalde mate van zelfwaardering of zelfliefde mee wordt aangeduid. De grens tussen gezond en ongezond narcisme is vaag. Narcisten kunnen veel persoonlijke charme bezitten. Een laag of sterk wisselend zelfgevoel vormt de kern van hun problemen, veel gedrag is erop gericht om dit niet te hoeven voelen. Daarnaast hebben zij grote moeite om een goede relatie te onderhouden. Relaties worden meestal na korte tijd beëindigd als de partner meer eigen wensen en behoeften kenbaar maakt en eisen gaat stellen. Een narcist reageert vaak woedend op afwijzing en/of kritiek ("narcistic rage"). 

_Herkenning_
Mensen met een narcistische persoonlijkheidsstoornis zijn ambitieus en belust op roem en fortuin. Zij pochen over hun eigen prestaties, dromen van succes, denken dat ze uniek zijn in de wereld waardoor zij alleen begrepen kunnen worden door mensen die zelf bijzonder zijn. Zij willen graag bewonderd en op hun wenken bediend worden. Ook zijn zij vaak jaloers of denken juist dat anderen jaloers zijn op hen. Zij worden arrogant en hooghartig gevonden. De zelfoverschatting lijkt samen te hangen met een zeer kwetsbaar zelfgevoel.
Strijd en woede is een belangrijk bestanddeel in het leven van mensen met een narcistische persoonlijkheidsstoornis. Zij willen dat alles op hun manier gebeurt en kunnen razend worden als iemand daar kritiek op heeft of er tegenin wil gaan. De kwetsbaarheid van het zelfgevoel komt enerzijds tot uitdrukking door grote behoefte aan bewondering en anderzijds door de grote woede waarmee zij kunnen reageren op een belediging of veronachtzaming.
De relaties met andere mensen zijn kwetsbaar. 
Mensen met narcistische persoonlijkheidsstoornis halen zich behalve hun eigen woede ook gemakkelijk de woede van anderen op de hals doordat zij zich niet aan de algemene normen en waarden houden. Ook kunnen zij mensen voor hun karretje spannen en zelfs uitbuiten. Regels zijn er alleen voor anderen. Mensen met een narcistische persoonlijkheidsstoornis tonen weinig begrip voor anderen en zullen zich vooral met anderen bezighouden om er zelf beter van te worden. 
Het vermogen om zich in te leven in de gevoelens van andere mensen lijkt beperkt te zijn.
Wanneer je te maken hebt met iemand met een narcistische persoonlijkheidsstoornis dan ga je je vroeg of laat afvragen of je nog wel meetelt. De persoon heeft jou ongetwijfeld eerst opgehemeld maar geleidelijk kom je er achter dat het diegene vooral te doen was om hem of haar te loven en te prijzen. Mensen met een narcistische persoonlijkheidsstoornis kunnen zeer interessant zijn, maar vooral interessant doen. Ze scheppen op en ze zijn een tikkeltje snobistisch en dat is soms te zacht uitgedrukt. 
Op een gegeven moment voel je je gebruikt door deze mensen. Ze krijgen het soms goed voor elkaar om anderen voor hun karretje te spannen maar het gaat alleen goed zo lang ze niet tegengesproken worden. Kritiek verdragen ze slecht, dat merk je aan de gespannen stilte die er valt wanneer je ze afwijst of de razende woede waarin ze dan terecht komen. Het zijn de mensen die je jaren later nog iets kwalijk kunnen nemen. Het zijn vaak ijdele mensen die zichzelf graag horen spreken. 
Hun beste vrienden zijn degenen die hen bevestigen.

_Achtergrond_
Mensen met een narcistische persoonlijkheidsstoornis worden gekenmerkt door het verhoogde gevoel van eigenwaarde dat zij hebben. Zij vinden zichzelf bijzonder en belangrijk en verwachten van anderen dat zij door hen met speciale aandacht behandeld worden. De zelfoverschatting lijkt samen te hangen met een zeer kwetsbaar zelfgevoel. Zij kunnen dan ook makkelijk depressief worden. Relatieproblemen en problemen op het werk komen veel voor als gevolg van hun stoornis. Dat levert stress op waar zij slecht tegen bestand zijn. De narcistische persoonlijkheidsstoornis heeft niet de neiging om met het klimmen der jaren minder te worden. Ouder worden is op zich al een krenking van het zelfgevoel. "Midlife crisis" komt dan ook veelvuldig voor. De schattingen naar het voorkomen van deze stoornis lopen uiteen. 
Binnen de muren van een psychiatrisch ziekenhuis kunnen 2 tot 16 procent van de mensen deze stoornis hebben. In de algemene bevolking ligt het percentage onder de 1 procent. Er is geen erfelijke factor bekend. Wel wordt gedacht dat ouders door de wijze van opvoeden soms kunnen bijdragen aan het gevoel van grandioos en bijzonder zijn van hun kind.

_Behandeling_
Behandeling van de narcistische persoonlijkheidsstoornis is moeilijk. De patiënt is niet gewend om anderen om hulp te vragen. Dat is een krenking op zich. De therapeut kan zeer op de proef worden gesteld: hij moet bij voorkeur voldoen aan de allerhoogste kwalificaties (alleen het beste is goed genoeg) en hij zal moeten voelen dat het een hele eer is om deze patiënt te mogen behandelen. Desondanks voelen mensen met een narcistische persoonlijkheidsstoornis zich soms zo kwetsbaar dat zij in een therapie hopen te leren daar mee om te gaan. 
Ook kan de kwetsbaarheid van hun zelfgevoel een afspiegeling vinden in een stemmingsstoornis.
Over het algemeen zullen medicijnen geen rol van betekenis spelen bij de therapie. De stemmingswisselingen van iemand met een narcistische persoonlijkheidsstoornis kunnen echter zo heftig zijn dat lithiumzouten of andere stemmingsstabilisatoren nodig zijn. Na grote krenkingen (afgewezen worden) kunnen deze mensen vaak langdurig somber en wanhopig worden. Soms kunnen antidepressiva dan ook nodig zijn. Voorbeelden van stemmingsstabilisatoren zijn lithium, carbamazepine (Tegretol) en valproïnezuur (Depakine).

----------


## Nora

Hallo Wanne,

Ik zat te lezen wat je geschreven hebt. Mijn moeder wil inderdaad constant horen dat ze iets goed heeft gedaan. Als ze dit niet spontaan te horen krijgt, gaat ze zielig doen en zeggen dat niemnad om haar geeft of ze gaat overdreven vertellen wat ze gedaan heeft. Ze haalt vaak ook anderen naar beneden zodat ze zelf beter naar voren komt. Zo kan ze iedereen om haar heen bespelen. Zo heeft ze heel lang vervelende dingen over mijn vriend aan mijn broers verteld wat niet klopt. Maar mijn broers geloofden haar in eertse instantie wel. Nu heb ik het bij hen open gegooid en is alles goed tussen ons. Maar mijn moeder vertelt dan weer aan mij dat ze een goed woordje heeft gedaan over mijn vriend. Ze vertelt dus een eigen verhaal en gelooft er ook zelf in om mij alleen voor haarzelf te hebben. Buitensporige bewondering wil mijn moeder ook. Daarom heeft ze hele opvallende kleding aan. Wel altijd zwart, maar de hipste creaties. Ze wil alleen met mensen omgaan die in haar ogen slim zijn en een hoge status hebben. Dat zegt ze dan constant, want als dit niet zo is zegt ze de leuke dingen die samen hebben gedaan, maar dan gelijk met een verontschuldiging dat ze er als een schooier uitziet. Relaties houden niet lang stand. Op dit moment is ze alleen wat haar depressief maakt. Maar haar vorige vriend gaf teveel aandacht aan zijn zoon en zij kon niet inzien dat hij hetzelfde deed als vroeger met mij. Liefde en aandacht geven. Zij vond dat zij aandacht moest krijgen. Hulp wil mijn moeder wel krijgen, maar psychologen vertellen haar dat ze allemaal zelf wel weet. Het is ook moeilijk voor een psycholoog, omdat je er niet helemaal een vinger op kunt leggen, omdat ze haar verhaal vertelt. dus of een psycholoog gelooft haar of niet en in beide gevallen heeft m'n moeder er niets aan. Zelf denkt ze dat ze bordeline heeft, maar toen ik dit allemaal las...? Het enige is dat niet echt met woede reageert op kritiek. Ze wordt dan stil en lijkt het dan weg te wuiven. Want ze praat erover heen. Ik weet niet of je nu een iets duidelijker beeld hebt van mijn moeder. Op dit moment kan ik beter met haar omgaan, omdat ik gestopt ben met haar te willen veranderen. Als ik er minder last van wil hebben, moet ik iets verandere. En zo heb ik haar kunnen accepteren, wat een lang proces was. Maar nu maakt ze me niet meer gek of boos. ik kan het bij haar laten. Accpetatie is een gevoel van berusting en vrijheid. Zo kan ik de dingen die ik wel leuk van haar vind weer meer zien, al zijn het kleine dingen. Maar ik blijf oppassen met wat ik haar vertel, want het kan morgen zo met een eigen draai de wereld ingebracht worden.

----------


## angelien

Hoi,
Ik heb mijn verhaal al bij grootheidswaanzin gezet,maar als ik dit lees lijkt het of ik hier ook heel veel punten terugvind. Mijn ex heeft altijd ook tegenover anderen gedaan of ik dom en achterlijk was.Hij draait waarheden 180 graden en geloofd het zelf nog.Hij vind iedereen dom en verwacht respect.Hij werd naar de psychiater gestuurd door zijn internist.Hij heeft suiker en ging daar slecht mee om.Misschien dat de arts meer dingen zag in de gesprekken, maar in iedergeval moest ik van mijn ex mee naar de psychiater,zogenaamd als steun.
Daar gekomen zei hij dat alles mijn schuld was wat mis ging in de relatie.
De psychiater zei dat ik er wel bij kon zijn.Hij kreeg nog appart een psycholoog om te praten over zijn agressie tegen mij.
Nu zitten we samen bij de mediater(onze dochter woont gelukkig bij mij) maar hij wil coouderschap) Hij beweert dat nooit een psychiater had maar dat het relatie therapie was. Tijdens het eerste gesprek zegt hij ook dat mijn dochter over 3 jaar mannen loopt af te trekken als ze bij mij blijft. Het gaat heel goed met mijn dochter ze heeft rust gevonden is zelfverzekerder geworden,de school is heel tevreden,maar hij blijft maar doorgaan met deze vreselijke beschuldigingen.Ik klap dicht tijdens die gesprekken en weet absoluut niet hoe ik er mee om moet gaan.Ik heb van een aantal mensen op de site al goede adviezen gekregen ,maar aangezien ik toch midden in een voogdijzaak zit heb ik alle hulp nodig om te weten hoe ik hier mee om moet gaan.Ik ben zo bang dat zo,n mediater niet ziet wat hij doet en denkt ik zo ben als hij mij afschilderd. angelien

----------


## mannamanap

Als vrouwelijke partner van een man met een narcistische persoonlijkheidsstoornis heb ik veel gelezen over deze problematiek. Dit in de hoop mezelf uiteindelijk te kunnen redden en niet kopje onder te gaan en verzuipen (een zeer moeilijke, zo niet onmogelijke opgave). Terwijl ik dit neer schrijf realiseer ik me hoe dramatisch dit moet klinken voor buitenstaanders, die nooit de destructieve gevolgen van dergelijke relaties hebben ervaren. Sterker nog, zelfs in mijn eigen oren klinkt het dramatisch en overdreven. Het is moeilijk te bevatten wat iemand ertoe drijft bijna ten onder te gaan in een relatie.

Over de vrouwelijke partner van een narcist wordt gezegd, dat zij alles is wat hij niet is, maar toch op hem lijkt. Zij schikt zich naar zijn wensen en dat komt hem heel goed uit, daarom 'passen ze bij elkaar'. In wezen is zij net zo narcistisch, alleen op een 'bedekte' manier. In dit kader wordt ook wel de term 'complementair narcisme' gebruikt. Kan iemand mij vertellen waar ik hier meer informatie over kan vinden (liefst zonder dat ik meteen boeken moet gaan aanschaffen, mijn kast puilt nl al uit van alle boeken  :Embarrassment: )?

Hartelijke groet, N.

----------


## Christal

Toevallig ben ik via allerlei linken terechtgekomen op deze site.
Wat een eyeopener!
Zelf heb ik al jaren moeite met mijn moeder en zus die allebei aan deze beschrijvingen voldoen.
Nu weet ik zeker , en dat geeft mij rust, dat ik alles maar dan ook alles heb gedaan om te proberen op goede voet te leven met hen maar nooit zal kunnen voldoen aan hun eisen en voorwaarden.
Je wordt uitgehold en misbruikt en staat nooit op gelijkwaardige voet met hen.
Ben nu 57 en tob al vanaf mijn kindheid hiermee, maar heb mij voorgenomen om mijn eigen weg te gaan en de energie in mijzelf en mijn gezin te steken.
Zelfs accepteren en er mee om gaan kan niet in mijn geval want ik tel alleen maar mee als ik voor hen poets, oppas of moeilijke problemen oplos of de rode loper uitleg.
Bedankt voor deze informatie, ik heb er heel wat aan!
groeten Christal

----------


## WendyK

Iedereen heeft kenmerken van persoonlijkheidsstoornissen. Dat is gezond en normaal.

Alleen als je meer dan X van de hoeveelheid symptomen hebt, heb je die persoonlijkheidsstoornis. Diagnoses kunnen alleen door psychaiters en psychologen gesteld worden...wees hier dus voorzichtig mee!

----------


## Agnes574

Idd,voorzichtigheid is altijd geboden,
maar de posten hier kunnen wel verheldering brengen!
En ja,diagnoses kunnen enkel door gespecialiseerde personen gesteld worden...maar door hier aandachtig de artikels of ervaringen te lezen kom je er soms wél achter wat er speelt!! En kunnen sommige artikels idd echte 'eye-openers' zijn!

Christal...ik ben blij dat je hier een beetje duidelijkheid hebt gevonden!
Wees jezelf en denk aan jezelf,je verdient het!!
Sterkte en succes!!!

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## angelien

Ik denk dat agnes gelijk heeft.dyagnoses stel je niet zelf, maar met name narcisten zullen nooit onder behandeling willen omdat ze zich zo geweldig vinden. Het kenmerk is dat deze mensen i.p,v, met mensen meevoelen, mensen uitzuigen en kapot proberen te maken. Ze liegen over alles. Je geloofd je oren niet.en moet met bewijzen komen. een normaal mens zou nooit die uitspraken doen.Blijft t feit dat de diagnose sporadisch gesteld wordt omdat ze zich god wanen
angelien

----------


## mical

Mijn ex partner is wel gediagnosticeerd. Vanwege zijn agressie is hij naar een psychiater door gestuurd door zijn huisarts. Hij zal wel gedacht hebben 'dan kan ik bewijzen dat ik niets mankeer en alles aan haar ligt!" Maar goed, ik dacht aan Asperger, maar de diagnose was dus NPS.
Nu ik weg ben, ben ik zo blij dat ik weet dat hij NPS heeft. Nu weet ik dat een leven met hem nooit leuker of beter was geworden! Dat wat hij deed en zei aan lieve dingen ( was niet veel) puur eigen belang was. Dat ik aan mijzelf ging twijfelen dus onzin was. Dat zijn eisen idd ireeel waren en waar zijn woede uitbarstingen om niets vandaan kwamen!
Het werd erger en erger... ik had geen leven meer. Nu ben ik mijn leven weer beetje bij beetje bij elkaar aan het sprokkelen.......

----------


## gwendolaline

Ieman die sterk narcistische neigingen heeft..maar toch empatish en affectief kan zij.. wat is dat dan voor stoornis??

----------


## kaatje1971

hoi, ik lig ook in scheiding met een narcist, wat verschrikkelijk zeg!
het ergste wat ik er nog aan vind is dat hij het over de rug van de kinderen speelt!
ik loop al bij maatschappelijk werk, zowel voor mijzelf als voor de kids, omdat hij nu geen controle meer over mij heeft, komt de agressie om de hoek kijken!
en hij is zich zelf te dom af om die agressie te uiten, waar de kinderen bij zijn.
kijk, dat ik er in trapte dat hij mij altijd gouden bergen beloofde is daar aan toe, maar hij doet hetzelfde bij de kinderen, de kids 9 en 5 jaar hebben nu al de buik vol van zijn loze beloftes, en willen niet meer naar hem toe, nu krijg ik dus de schuld dat ik hem zwart maak..... tuurlijk ..... hij wordt thuis niet meer besproken om zo de rust in huis weer te creeeren!
maar zoals bekend......het ligt nooooooooooooooit aan hem!

----------


## katje45

> hoi, ik lig ook in scheiding met een narcist, wat verschrikkelijk zeg!
> het ergste wat ik er nog aan vind is dat hij het over de rug van de kinderen speelt!
> ik loop al bij maatschappelijk werk, zowel voor mijzelf als voor de kids, omdat hij nu geen controle meer over mij heeft, komt de agressie om de hoek kijken!
> en hij is zich zelf te dom af om die agressie te uiten, waar de kinderen bij zijn.
> kijk, dat ik er in trapte dat hij mij altijd gouden bergen beloofde is daar aan toe, maar hij doet hetzelfde bij de kinderen, de kids 9 en 5 jaar hebben nu al de buik vol van zijn loze beloftes, en willen niet meer naar hem toe, nu krijg ik dus de schuld dat ik hem zwart maak..... tuurlijk ..... hij wordt thuis niet meer besproken om zo de rust in huis weer te creeeren!
> maar zoals bekend......het ligt nooooooooooooooit aan hem!


Heel erg veel sterkte ! 
Hoop dat je nu rust gaat vinden voor jouzelf en je kinderen

----------


## kaatje1971

het is allemaal zo dubbel........
ik krijg aan alle kanten het advies om hem totaal te negeren, alleen als bv onze zoon moet voetballen en hij zou moeten rijden dan geef ik dat door.
nu heeft hij doorgegeven dat ik niet wil communiceren,( aan maatschappelijk werk) nu wordt er van mij verwacht om "weer"aan de tafel te zitten. (met de advocaten erbij)
tot nu toe kan ik dat niet opbrengen, omdat ik eindelijk een beetje rust, en regelmaat heb terug gevonden.
ik heb het in de handen van mijn advocaat gelegd, en die reageerd tot heden niet.
ergens maak ik mij er druk om, dat hij mij de "schuld" gaat geven over het communiceren, terwijl er met hem geen afspraken te maken zijn, want hij komt ze toch niet na.
als ze in de weekenden bij hem zijn, is dat 1 middag, de rest brengt hij ze naar mijn ex- schoonouders, daar ben ik heel blij mee, want dan weet ik zeker dat ze het er wel goed hebben, krijgen ze de aandacht die ze verdienen, maar vind het triest voor de kids vinden, dat hun vader niet naar ze omkijkt, en wel zo overkomt, want de "buitenwereld" mag vooral niet zien dat hij niet om ze geeft, dus worden ze overladen met dure kado's en kleding, die ze ten eerste niet aan willen, en niet mee willen spelen.
ach.....het zal allemaal zijn tijd wel nodig hebben.......

ik hoop nog steeds dat het "knopje" bij hem om gaat en er wel voor zijn kinderen wil zijn, voordat het te laat is!

----------


## Tanit

Hoi allemaal,
Het is al een hele tijd geleden dat ik hier iets gepost heb, maar ik ben wél blijven meelezen.
Mijn eigen verhaal is nog steeds moeilijk, alhoewel ik me persoonlijk enorm goed voel. Sinds oktober 2007 leef ik gescheiden van mijn ex, een MPN van het zuiverste gehalte. Ik zeg steeds maar dat indien 29 jaar leven met hem mij niet kapot gemaakt hebben, hij mij er nu zeker niet onder zal krijgen. Nochtans zouden daar goede redenen voor kunnen zijn : mijn ex betaalt geen cent alimentatie voor de 2 kinderen die nog bij mij wonen, ik heb ook nog steeds mijn deel van het onroerend goed niet in handen, financieel is het soms zeer zwaar. Hij stalkt mij ook voortdurend, doet de ronde van vrienden en buren om mij overal zwart te maken, maakte mijn nieuwe tweedehandswagentje stuk, terroriseert de kinderen, zette mijn oudste dochter tegen me op zodat ze me niet meer wenst te zien, bedreigde al zowat mijn hele familie en zaaide daar ook tweedracht zodat mijn enige zus me dropte, hij brak in in mijn huis en maakte daar dingen stuk zoals computer en kledij, hij viel me al verscheidene malen aan op straat, bedraigt me constant in gruwelijke termen met de dood... Toen een "vriendelijke" ziel hem inlichtte van het feit dat ik een nieuwe vriend heb was het hek helemaal van de dam, nu ben ik een hoer, een onwaardige moeder, een slet enz. enz. Hij probeert zelfs het hoederecht van de kinderen te krijgen, alhoewel hij zich van hen niks aantrekt en hun welzijn voor hem geen belang heeft. Hij valt hen ook voortdurend lastig, zelfs aan de schoolpoort.
En de politie, wat doet die ???? Niks, helemaal niks, hier in Brussel zitten ze op de rechtbanken met een hopeloze achterstand en zijn gestalk is wel het minste van hun bekommernissen...ik kreeg van de politie doodleuk vandaag de raad om in Duitsland een busje traangas te gaan kopen om mezelf te verdedigen, geloof het of niet.
Kortom, de kinderen en ikzelf gaan elke dag door een hel MAAR nooit ofte nimmer zal ik me nog door hem laten kisten. Ooit stopt hij wel met dit gedoe, ooit wordt hij het eens beu of vindt hij een ander slachtoffer.

----------


## kaatje1971

ook jij sterkte tanit.


dit weekend was weer helemaal raak.....
hij weigerde de spullen op te halen van de kinderen, 
heb de verantwoordelijkheid in zijn schoenen geschoven,
als hij de spullen van de kinderen niet kwam halen (had ze inmiddels buiten gezet, want ik moest werken, in een afgesloten wasmand, zodat niet alles nat kon worden door de regen) hij de voetbal van onze zoon afneemt, terwijl dat de grootste hobby van onze zoon is.
gelukkig had hij het wel opgehaald, na aandringen van onze zoon!

zaterdagavond (laat!!!!!) beld hij op dat onze dochter de vingers tussen de deur heeft gekregen, bij welke dokter we zitten, ik heb gevraagd wat er aan de hand was, en het lag helemaal open volgens hem, dus heb ik hem gezegd dat hij naar de huisartsenpost in deventer moest gaan, maar dat weer volgens hem niet nodig,

Bij mij zat de stress er natuurlijk gelijk in, maar daar maakte hij gelijk "profeit" van omdat hij dacht dat ik nu "zwak" zou zijn, om de kinderen niet terug te brengen, en dat hij eerst zijn spullen opeiste voordat hij de kinderen terug zou brengen,
Ik heb gelijk melding gedaan bij de politie, en heb wel gezegd dat ik geen "blauw" bij de kinderen wilde zien!
als hij de kinderen niet op tijd had terug gebracht had ik ze moeten bellen en werd er telefonisch bemiddeld....
maar de vuile smiecht brengt de kinderen dan wel gewoon op tijd thuis, zodat ik een k*tweekend heb, waartom "trap"ik dar toch elke keer in????

vandaag heb ik weer contact met mijn advocaat en zal doorgeven wat voor vuil spelletje hij speelt.
gelukkig heb ik een boel uitspraken van hem op mijn computer staan

ook heeft hij de ramen van mijn huis besmeerd, zeg maar....letterlijk met modder gooien,
ik kan het niet bewijzen dat hij dat gedaan heeft, maar dit is geen kwajongensstreek van kinderen uit de buurt, helaas voor hem,heeft hij sporen daarvan achtergelaten op de wasmand die ik buiten had gezet, maar om het zover uit te laten zoeken...........pfffffffffffff.

ik ben benieuwd wat mijn advocaat ervan gaat zeggen, en hoe zwaar de rechter dit gaat opnemen, want is feite is dit een manier van geestelijk mishandelen, mij eerst de stuipen op het lijf jagen dat hij de spullen van de kinderen niet wil meenemen, dan de vingers van onze dochter.......
ik ben blij dat ze weer veilig thuis zijn, en lekker op school zitten, in hun eigen vertrouwde wereldje!

----------

